# Neil Lennon leaves Celtic



## CMAC (May 22, 2014)

surprise or was it expected?


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

expected.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2014)

Expected, why?
Thought he was doing well.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

He had achieved everything he could with Celtic, he cannot surpass the champions league results and that is the only thing left to challenge him. That allayed to the fact there have been rumblings about involvement in transfers from above then it was only a matter of time IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

Is it true that he isn't held in the highest esteem by fans and players? It would seem he may have taken them as far as he can and time for a new face... but who?


----------



## CMAC (May 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it true that he isn't held in the highest esteem by fans and players? It would seem he may have taken them as far as he can and time for a new face... but who?
		
Click to expand...

Larson:smirk:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it true that he isn't held in the highest esteem by fans and players? It would seem he may have taken them as far as he can and time for a new face... but who?
		
Click to expand...

Every Celtc supporter I know adores him, and I can never work that out.Given his budget compared to anyone else,he's done the absolute minimum I'd expect from a Celtc coach in winning the league each year but his record in domestic cup comps is very poor.

I think he's started to believe his own hype and he'll get found out if he manages to land a semi decent job in England.Fwiw I find him to be an odious wee scrote lacking in class in the extreme, but thats just me.Scottish football will be  better place without him.


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

All the best to Sir Neil. A great servant to our great club. 

Interesting to see who we appoint next.Let's be honest I could guide them to the SPL Title but Europe is where is counts but with dwindling budgets attracting players and top notch gaffers could be a huge issue.

YNWA Sir Neil Lennon .


----------



## Martin70 (May 22, 2014)

Reports are he wasn't happy with the budget for next season. 

Well for one thing they aren't going to win the CL and secondly just how many points does he want to win the SPL by exactly?


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			All the best to Sir Neil. A great servant to our great club. 

Interesting to see who we appoint next.Let's be honest I could guide them to the SPL Title but Europe is where is counts but with dwindling budgets attracting players and top notch gaffers could be a huge issue.

YNWA Sir Neil Lennon .
		
Click to expand...

Never realised he was knighted. Couldn't even with a treble with no competition.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Never realised he was knighted. Couldn't even with a treble with no competition.
		
Click to expand...

Neither could Sally  glass house and all that...


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Good riddance to him. 

Never have Celtic been managed by such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual....well there was one other, but let's not go there. A very unpopular character in Scotland who won't be missed outwith the confines of the piggery. I pity the club that gets landed with him!


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2014)

Mmm suggestion that him and Rory use the same PR company for their announcements!


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Neither could Sally  glass house and all that...
		
Click to expand...

Not talking about Ally though.

:whoo:


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Good riddance to him. 

Never have Celtic been managed by such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual....well there was one other, but let's not go there. A very unpopular character in Scotland who won't be missed outwith the confines of the piggery. I pity the club that gets landed with him!
		
Click to expand...

Wonder why you have that opinion then....


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2014)

I always thought he looked like one of those Aquaphibians from Stingray


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not talking about Ally though.

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Aye, lets hope the rookie manager can stay there for a lot longer :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Wonder why you have that opinion then....
		
Click to expand...


Chris, I genuinely know no one outwith Celtic supporters who think he is a charming likable individual, most would agree with my opinion (in my opinion of course).


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Never realised he was knighted. Couldn't even with a treble with no competition.
		
Click to expand...

Meanwhile the fat lad managed to win the Ramsdens due to the fact your teams wage bill was ten fold to that of any other team in that cup.

Oh no, haud on a minute.

Back on the thread I have never fully rated Neil as a Manager but a club legend he will always be. It will be interesting to see if we can get a Manager who can better him and according to many that should not be hard to do......


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Chris, I genuinely know no one outwith Celtic supporters who think he is a charming likable individual, most would agree with my opinion (in my opinion of course).
		
Click to expand...

So why is he a "such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual" then?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Chris, I genuinely know no one outwith Celtic supporters who think he is a charming likable individual, most would agree with my opinion (in my opinion of course).
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with this.


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2014)

I understand not many away fans warmed to his analysis of incidents that didn't favour his team


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Never have Celtic been managed by such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual....well there was one other, but let's not go there. A very unpopular character in Scotland who won't be missed outwith the confines of the piggery. I pity the club that gets landed with him!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about never but he always reminded me of a street thug. Metaphorically speaking, I'd count my fingers if I ever had the misfortune to shake hands with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

I'm guessing he wants go test himself at a higher level and manage a club where these is actually a challenge as opposed to a stroll. 

Heard a few rumours that he is in the frame for the Norwich and West Brom job


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			I understand not many away fans warmed to his analysis of incidents that didn't favour his team
		
Click to expand...

That could be any manager in the world tho , could it not ? 

I just dont think they guy is that good as a manager , have to admit i dont know much bout Scottish football , but i always found him to come across as an arrogant im a great manager type ..

Going to be 2 interesting developments (1) How the new manage fairs (2) How NL fares if he gets a job in England , my guess is he has one or he wouldnt be leaving Celtic 

This is from a guy who thought Martinez couldnt be as good as Moyes.. so


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



So why is he a "such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual" then?

Click to expand...

I just think he is based on the years of experience we have had of him.I don't want to get into it on here though. 

Good riddance popcorn teeth.


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			That could be any manager in the world tho , could it not ? 

I just dont think they guy is that good as a manager , have to admit i dont know much bout Scottish football , but i always found him to come across as an arrogant im a great manager type ..

Going to be 2 interesting developments (1) How the new manage fairs (2) How NL fares if he gets a job in England , my guess is he has one or he wouldnt be leaving Celtic 

This is from a guy who thought Martinez couldnt be as good as Moyes.. so 

Click to expand...

Yeah don't over think my post though I was just trying to word it in a way that wouldn't get me an infraction


----------



## chrisd (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Good riddance to him. 

Never have Celtic been managed by such an odious, horrible, unlikable individual....well there was one other, but let's not go there. A very unpopular character in Scotland who won't be missed outwith the confines of the piggery. I pity the club that gets landed with him!
		
Click to expand...


This is no another anti Suarez rant is it - I thought he was with Liverpool??


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I just think he is based on the years of experience *we* have had of him.I don't want to get into it on here though. 

Good riddance popcorn teeth. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

chrisd said:



			This is no another anti Suarez rant is it - I thought he was with Liverpool?? 

Click to expand...

Cheeky - see what you did there :sbox:


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Don't quite get what's funny about using the word we. Most folks would understand what is being said I reckon. Have a nice day. 

Mind ye, it is a worry cos they can't fail to get a better manager now.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			Yeah don't over think my post though I was just trying to word it in a way that wouldn't get me an infraction 

Click to expand...


Ha Ha no bother man :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			He had achieved everything he could with Celtic, he cannot surpass the champions league results
		
Click to expand...



Did I somehow miss them winning it?


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:





Did I somehow miss them winning it?
		
Click to expand...

No but for a club from Scotland last 16 is like winning it


----------



## MegaSteve (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard a few rumours that he is in the frame for the Norwich and West Brom job
		
Click to expand...


I'd be highly surprised if he turned up at Norwich....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			I'd be highly surprised if he turned up at Norwich....
		
Click to expand...

Nothing surprises me much in football these days. 

Think a championship club would be a good step for him


----------



## StuartD (May 22, 2014)

From the outside looking in Lennonâ€™s reputation as a manager  was never higher when he took Celtic to the last 16 of the CL. This yearâ€™s campaign with a weaker side he was never going to emulate that success again. He will get no credit for winning the SPL at all, he might get some credit for a treble but all it takes is one slip or one bad decision and itâ€™s gone. 
If he is getting a smaller budget again, he might not make the CL at all and his reputation will take a further hit. Looking back he may probably feel he should have left at the end of last season.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Mallky Mackay has been mentioned as a replacement, but I hear &#9524;&#613;&#477; &#387;&#633;&#477;&#477;u q&#633;&#7433;&#387;&#592;p&#477; would like to see this little fella get the job...


----------



## CMAC (May 22, 2014)

Delia Smith is a big fan, is that where the Norwich rumour us coming from I wonder


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

Henrik Larsson is the bookies favourite.

I can't see Lennon doing well in the EPL with a lower budget than he had with Celtic.
Underperformed at Celtic IMO.

I liked the earlier post that said 'Celtic could not even win the treble with no opposition'.
Perhaps a bit more though needed there?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Under performed ? What else could he have done ? Won the league 3 years was it in a row - lost one league match last season. That seems to be a decent season


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Henrik Larsson is the bookies favourite.

I can't see Lennon doing well in the* EPL with a lower budget than he had with Celtic*.
Underperformed at Celtic IMO.

I liked the earlier post that said 'Celtic could not even win the treble with no opposition'.
Perhaps a bit more though needed there?
		
Click to expand...

A whit?? Show me an EPL side with a lower budget than us? In fact show me a Championship side!! (not quite but you get my drift):mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

What is Celtics budget ?


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Henrik Larsson is the bookies favourite.

I can't see Lennon doing well in the EPL with a lower budget than he had with Celtic.
Underperformed at Celtic IMO.

I liked the earlier post that said 'Celtic could not even win the treble with no *opposition*'.
Perhaps a bit more though needed there?
		
Click to expand...

If that's referring to my post then it was 'competition' I said.......bit more thought needed there perhaps?  If someone else posted opposition then yep, more thought needed there.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			A whit?? Show me an EPL side with a lower budget than us? In fact show me a Championship side!! (not quite but you get my drift):mmm:

Click to expand...

I was talking about the 3rd level EPL, Ist level Champs teams like WBA, Naaarwich, Palace, Fulham etc. who are the only realistic ones that would sign him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was talking about the 3rd level EPL, Ist level Champs teams like WBA, Naaarwich, Palace, Fulham etc. who are the only realistic ones that would sign him.
		
Click to expand...

They may take the risk on him but might prefer someone a bit more proven at a higher level


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			If that's referring to my post then it was 'competition' I said.......bit more thought needed there perhaps?  If someone else posted opposition then yep, more thought needed there. 

Click to expand...

Same thing.....how come Celtic lost cup matches if there was no competition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Same thing.....how come Celtic lost cup matches if there was no competition.
		
Click to expand...


Because they are one off cup matches - upset happen on regular occasions. 

Form goes out of the window


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they are one off cup matches - upset happen on regular occasions. 

Form goes out of the window
		
Click to expand...

So there must be some competition/opposition then, otherwise they would just have won everything they played in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So there must be some competition/opposition then, otherwise they would just have won everything they played in
		
Click to expand...

Every team has "competition" when trying to win something -


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Alright then, lack of competition of a similar or better quality in terms of international caps won for players and wages commanded appropriate to expected skill levels of said players.

Is that better?


#pedanticsareus


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was talking about the 3rd level EPL, Ist level Champs teams like WBA, Naaarwich, Palace, Fulham etc. who are the only realistic ones that would sign him.
		
Click to expand...


That'll be the clubs that sign players for Â£6 million plus for fun and pay Â£30k a week for fun.

We have paid Â£4m once in the last 7 years for our Captain Scott Brown in 2007. I think I am right in saying our departed Boss remains our highest priced player bought at Â£6.5m........................ 14 years ago.

Their budgets are night and day to ours regardless of the fact that globally they are small fry in comparison.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2014)

I've read a lot of stuff about the character of Neil Lennon - and little of it was complimentary.  

But my impression of him was that he is just a manager of Glasgow Celtic - with the usual 'overheads' that that position involves; demands it makes, and expectations of the position of Celtic at the top of Scottish football.  

I haven't actually heard or read anything that confirms  the poor opinion many seem to have of him.  I therefore wonder whether the opinion is well-founded, or simply based upon what others say and what those who don't like Celtic, or anyone connected with the club, would like to think.

Maybe I just missed his outpourings of bile and invective.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			That'll be the clubs that sign players for Â£6 million plus for fun and pay Â£30k a week for fun.

We have paid Â£4m once in the last 7 years for our Captain Scott Brown in 2007. I think I am right in saying our departed Boss remains our highest priced player bought at Â£6.5m........................ 14 years ago.

Their budgets are night and day to ours regardless of the fact that globally they are small fry in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Have done well selling players for a good bit of profit 

The budgets will be smaller because the money in the game is smaller.

Whilst the league remains as it is the budgets will be small and you will suffer from lack of competition - will not help Celtic in Europe 

Rangers back in the Prem would increase the interest a bit and bring in a bit more telly and sponsorship money - the league needs Rangers back there to get it competitive again


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've read a lot of stuff about the character of Neil Lennon - and little of it was complimentary.  

But my impression of him was that he is just a manager of Glasgow Celtic - with the usual 'overheads' that that position involves; demands it makes, and expectations of the position of Celtic at the top of Scottish football.  

I haven't actually heard or read anything that confirms  the poor opinion many seem to have of him.  I therefore wonder whether the opinion is well-founded, or simply based upon what others say and what those who don't like Celtic, or anyone connected with the club, would like to think.

Maybe I just missed his outpourings of bile and invective.
		
Click to expand...

Bigotry......you missed out the B word.

That's the top and bottom of it let's not try and fool anyone here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Bigotry......you missed out the B word.

That's the top and bottom of it let's not try and fool anyone here.
		
Click to expand...

That's very strong indeed.


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's very strong indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It is a fact.

The reason he is a hated man has nothing to do with his colour of hair and everything to do with the team he played for and managed and his nationality along with the roots of said football club.

Now for the ..."but but but's" .....no but's it is a fact that people try to ignore and sweep away.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

Celtic run a tight ship financially.
They learned their lesson when McCann rescued them.

The wannabees in the EPL are all millions of pounds in debt.
Did I read somewhere that Liverpool lost Â£50m in a year?

Lennon wishes to join an ELP club that is willing to spend the money that the Celtic board denied him.
At least with Celtic he had a chance at European glory, fat chance of that for any club that is willing to sign him.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2014)

Neil Lennon was the type of bustling, hard tackling midfielder that fans love or hate in equal measure depending on whether he's in your team or not. Same thing applies to very many other players past and present.

Lots of fans took that same opinion of him when he went into management and his very demonstrative approach initially did little to dispel those views. Personally, I grew to respect him greatly for the way he conducted himself through experiences that nobody should have to suffer. And he did put together some successful sides, regardless of the level of competition domestically, including one very successful CL run.

Yes, bigotry has played a part but it's naive to think that's the be all and end all of it. Many people who have never had a bigoted thought in their lives still dislike him.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The wannabees in the EPL are all millions of pounds in debt.
Did I read somewhere that Liverpool lost Â£50m in a year?
		
Click to expand...

Between Â£40M and Â£50M each of the last 3 years!

And that's from a club that's not run as a toy!


----------



## LanDog (May 22, 2014)

It's hard to ignore bullets getting sent in the post.

As for the next Celtic manager, I vote for Jim McGuinness, if only to get him out of GAA!  :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Henrik Larsson is the bookies favourite.

I can't see Lennon doing well in the EPL with a lower budget than he had with Celtic.
Underperformed at Celtic IMO.

I liked the earlier post that said 'Celtic could not even win the treble with no opposition'.
Perhaps a bit more though needed there?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see what Cardiff received for finishing *bottom*of the EPL. 

When it comes to transfer and wage budgets I am afraid that, as ridiculous as it sounds, Celtic are competing with the sides in the Championship not the EPL.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Did you not see what Cardiff received for finishing *bottom*of the EPL. 

When it comes to transfer and wage budgets I am afraid that, as ridiculous as it sounds, *Celtic are competing with the sides in the Championship not the EPL.*

Click to expand...

Even that could be up for debate with some of the teams there.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			It is a fact.

The reason he is a hated man has nothing to do with his colour of hair and everything to do with the team he played for and managed and his nationality along with the roots of said football club.

Now for the ..."but but but's" .....no but's it is a fact that people try to ignore and sweep away.
		
Click to expand...


Not from me, it's nothing to do with bigotry nothing at all, I couldn't give a monkeys where he's from. Plenty of fans all over Scotland think he's an odious wee.......  I take it they are all bigots? 

I really hope that it was a generalisation and not aimed at anyone in particular as that's a pretty strong accusation to throw around.

And as for sweeping things.........well........less said about that the better.

I'm afraid that your post is utter garbage.

Edit: Is Lennon not a UK citizen anyway? If so, then what has his nationality got to do with it?


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not from me, it's nothing to do with bigotry nothing at all, I couldn't give a monkeys where he's from. Plenty of fans all over Scotland think he's an odious wee.......  I take it they are all bigots? 

I really hope that it was a generalisation and not aimed at anyone in particular as that's a pretty strong accusation to throw around.

And as for sweeping things.........well........less said about that the better.

I'm afraid that your post is utter garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaand there we have it.....:smirk:


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Aaaand there we have it.....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Have what? 

All I can see is you trying to derail a thread into religion to get it closed.

Idiotic post, again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			It is a fact.

The reason he is a hated man has nothing to do with his colour of hair and everything to do with the team he played for and managed and his nationality along with the roots of said football club.

Now for the ..."but but but's" .....no but's it is a fact that people try to ignore and sweep away.
		
Click to expand...

So have Celtic never been involved in any hatred towards other clubs or their players or manager in the past based on their roots ? Or has it just been one way traffic towards Celtic and Lennon ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic run a tight ship financially.
They learned their lesson when McCann rescued them.

The wannabees in the EPL are all millions of pounds in debt.
Did I read somewhere that Liverpool lost Â£50m in a year?

Lennon wishes to join an ELP club that is willing to spend the money that the Celtic board denied him.
At least with Celtic he had a chance at European glory, fat chance of that for any club that is willing to sign him.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Liverpool has losses based on financing for new stadium and previous owners debts 

And what chance did Celtic have at European glory ?!? :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And what chance did Celtic have at European glory ?!? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A darn site better than 14 teams in the EPL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A darn site better than 14 teams in the EPL.
		
Click to expand...

So do minnows in Wales etc - still doesn't mean it's better to manage them 

Going to the EPL means he will be in charge of a team that will have a fight and top competition every weekend and not just for 6 matches in the season ( only if Celtic actually qualify for the group stage )


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Liverpool has losses based on financing for new stadium and previous owners debts 

And what chance did Celtic have at European glory ?!? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That must make Arsenal's achievement of actually building one while making a profit every year bar 1 (the 1st year of actual stadium development) and being sufficiently quality to achieve CL football every year seriously impressive!

Celtic Budget may only be equivalent to mid-ish Championship team, but for all except CL, that's more than enough.

I'm certain that there is plenty of bigotry in Scottish football - as a 'neutral', I've observed it from both sides. But there's also reasoned criticism that too often gets lumped in to the same cauldron as bigotry.

Lennon does seem to have achieved a reasonable amount. But the Cup defeats, one-offs as each match is, indicate he could have been more successful. If he comes South, it will be interesting to see whether his success travels.


----------



## 6inchcup (May 22, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			I'd be highly surprised if he turned up at Norwich....
		
Click to expand...

the word is he could be going to BURNLY  but could be to much of a big club for him,he should start of with a little club like WEST HAM.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

I wonder where he'll go. Would a Norwich or West Brom really be a good move? He might have a chance to build a side but with no manager seemingly having too much time these days would he get to finish the job. I'm surprised he left after a decent season in the league at least which is why I asked the question originally about him being unpopular with fans and players.


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So have Celtic never been involved in any hatred towards other clubs or their players or manager in the past based on their roots ? Or has it just been one way traffic towards Celtic and Lennon ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course their fans have, plenty knuckledraggers among our fans I am afraid. I wasn't aware that I said they hadn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Of course their fans have, plenty knuckledraggers among our fans I am afraid. I wasn't aware that I said they hadn't.
		
Click to expand...

Just checking that there was bigotry within the Celtic faithful as well.

I thought he was a bit of plank because he was a thug on the pitch and didn't seem to conduct himself very well on the sideline - that has nothing to do with his religion etc - so your blanket statement about why people hate him or don't like etc is a bit false


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

I didn't think he conducted himself as a manager with any great decorum on the sidelines and came across as brusque in press conferences so I can see how he'd rub people up the wrong way


----------



## Dodger (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just checking that there was bigotry within the Celtic faithful as well.

I thought he was a bit of plank because he was a thug on the pitch and didn't seem to conduct himself very well on the sideline - that has nothing to do with his religion etc - so your blanket statement about why people hate him or don't like etc is a bit false
		
Click to expand...

Bigotry is an issue in Scotland.Folk continually denying it is part of the issue.

I've been saying for a while now I thought this season was probably enough for all parties.

Lennon can't do any more, except win the treble. Personally, I don't see that as a big deal and I doubt Lennon did. There's no chance of us qualifying for the Champions League this season if we continue on the current path of downgrading as we appear to be.  Let's be honest, his reputation was only going one way by staying on.

A new manager with new ideas is at least something to look forward to next season.  With Sevco not being in the league, it is a bit less pressure on the new man.  Having said that, I really do worry about who will come in.  Larsson, Coyle, Jackie Mac - take your pick and I bet I will be one of them.  I just look at Rangers and how bar they are with McCoist & the idea of Larsson returning fills me with dread.  I'd love to think we'll look outwith "Sellik men" & the unemployed / employed at smaller clubs, but we won't.

Hope Lennon does well elsewhere & we had way more good times than bad under him.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Bigotry......you missed out the B word.

That's the top and bottom of it let's not try and fool anyone here.
		
Click to expand...

I take that accusation very personally and quite seriously.You've just called be a bigot, and we all know what that term means within the context of football, and in particular the axis of Celtc and Rangers.You refer to religious bigotry and make the call that folk don't like Lennon because of religion/NI/Celtc.A pretty serious accusation to make and I'm not impressed.


I don't like Lennon because he's graceless, he's overly aggressive, he cannot accept defeat with the grace of the men who went before him, because his persona on the field followed him into the dug out.I've got no commonality with those who send him nonsense thru the post or sing the bigotted crap at games...and i'm not alone, I know fans fro pretty much every SPFL team who think the way I think.

He's disiked for his personality, his lack of class.

Seriously disappointed you suggest I'm a bigot.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			the word is he could be going to BURNLY  but could be to much of a big club for him,he should start of with a little club like WEST HAM.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Please, No!

Big Sam may not produce particularly attractive Football, but it's sufficiently winning to stay up!

Besides. After a Directive from the board, he now has its backing!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



*Bigotry is an issue in Scotland.*Folk continually denying it is part of the issue.

I've been saying for a while now I thought this season was probably enough for all parties.

Lennon can't do any more, except win the treble. Personally, I don't see that as a big deal and I doubt Lennon did. There's no chance of us qualifying for the Champions League this season if we continue on the current path of downgrading as we appear to be.  Let's be honest, his reputation was only going one way by staying on.

A new manager with new ideas is at least something to look forward to next season.  With Sevco not being in the league, it is a bit less pressure on the new man.  Having said that, I really do worry about who will come in.  Larsson, Coyle, Jackie Mac - take your pick and I bet I will be one of them.  I just look at Rangers and how bar they are with McCoist & the idea of Larsson returning fills me with dread.  I'd love to think we'll look outwith "Sellik men" & the unemployed / employed at smaller clubs, but we won't.

Hope Lennon does well elsewhere & we had way more good times than bad under him.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is but doesn't mean it's right for you to suggest that people only hate Lennon because of his religion etc - maybe that's the minority but please don't lump everyone onto the same barrel.

And the whole league going down in standard is not helping Celtics cause in Europe - they have no real true competition - it's a one horse race - even Moyes could win with Celtic. You need competition - you need a strong Rangers back into the Prem.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

He's on STV Scotland Tonight.The advert says they are going to talk about his achievements at the piggery...........will not be on long then!!

:rofl:


----------



## richart (May 22, 2014)

Last season hardly brilliant. Win a league that only Celtic or Rangers have won in the last 30 odd years. Lose at home to Morton and Aberdeen in the Scottish Cups, and win one match in Europe.

Personally think he would struggle to manage a Championship side, let alone a Premier League one.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Bigotry is an issue in Scotland.Folk continually denying it is part of the issue.

I've been saying for a while now I thought this season was probably enough for all parties.

Lennon can't do any more, except win the treble. Personally, I don't see that as a big deal and I doubt Lennon did. There's no chance of us qualifying for the Champions League this season if we continue on the current path of downgrading as we appear to be.  Let's be honest, his reputation was only going one way by staying on.

A new manager with new ideas is at least something to look forward to next season.  With Sevco not being in the league, it is a bit less pressure on the new man.  Having said that, I really do worry about who will come in.  Larsson, Coyle, Jackie Mac - take your pick and I bet I will be one of them.  I just look at Rangers and how bar they are with McCoist & the idea of Larsson returning fills me with dread.  I'd love to think we'll look outwith "Sellik men" & the unemployed / employed at smaller clubs, but we won't.

Hope Lennon does well elsewhere & we had way more good times than bad under him.
		
Click to expand...

All of that is, I am sure, true but he was not respected or liked very much around here even though he was successful as a player for Leicester City.

That would seem to suggest that there are issues other than bigotry.


----------



## Naybrains (May 22, 2014)

Daniel Levy and Lenny been spotted at Harthill Services tonight


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2014)

..and just in case I ever doubted my mum not allowing me, a Glaswegian laddie, to support Rangers or Celtic and have me supporting the Perth team.  Well done mum - you kept me well out of that B rubbish.


----------



## Val (May 22, 2014)

I'm surprised he took so long to chuck it, the game is goosed in Scotland and he should have left after taking down the might Barcelona.

Threads like this make me pleased I've started following club rugby more, a weekend in Dublin beckons next week for the Pro 12 final against Leinster, no nonsense spouted between fans in rugby, all we do is drink and get the craic.


----------



## Dodger (May 23, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I take that accusation very personally and quite seriously.You've just called be a bigot, and we all know what that term means within the context of football, and in particular the axis of Celtc and Rangers.You refer to religious bigotry and make the call that folk don't like Lennon because of religion/NI/Celtc.A pretty serious accusation to make and I'm not impressed.


I don't like Lennon because he's graceless, he's overly aggressive, he cannot accept defeat with the grace of the men who went before him, because his persona on the field followed him into the dug out.I've got no commonality with those who send him nonsense thru the post or sing the bigotted crap at games...and i'm not alone, I know fans fro pretty much every SPFL team who think the way I think.

He's disiked for his personality, his lack of class.

Seriously disappointed you suggest I'm a bigot.
		
Click to expand...

I do not know you personally so I can't say if you yourself are a bigot and if you tell me you are not then well done, that's a :thup: from me and it goes against the hundreds and thousands that spout bigoted crap directly at me while I sit and enjoy watching a game of football at every ground in Scotland that my team visits.

And yes it also happens in the other direction sadly...as I say it is a problem in Scottish Football.

Being called a "Fenian Bas", a "Tattie Muncher", being told to "Go home" etc etc must be a okay then if people don't think it is an issue.

Best of it is I am a lad who was born a Protestant but frankly could not give a toss about religion and it certainly should not come into the game of football but I can guarantee the bigotry hassle Lennon has received over the piece will have played a part in him leaving.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I do not know you personally so I can't say if you yourself are a bigot and if you tell me you are not then well done, that's a :thup: from me and it goes against the hundreds and thousands that spout bigoted crap directly at me while I sit and enjoy watching a game of football at every ground in Scotland that my team visits.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall the last Hibs vs Celtc match I missed, either home or away.To suggest the hibs support, in either hundreds or thousands spout bigoted crap at you is an outright lie,nothing more, nothing less.I also seriously doubt the veracity of your statement when it comes to the majority of other clubs in Scotland too.Because if it were the case, there is no doubt in my mind both Celtc as a club and its support, along with the apologist media, would be all over it, mostly to justify the weekly pro IRA crap a significant part of your support (esp away) produce.

So I'm calling you a liar, lying to deflect from your own clubs bigotry.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 23, 2014)

What's all this bigotry you are getting involved with ?Am I interested? - Definetely NOT

Surely it is about Neil Lennon and whether he did a good or bad job for Celtic. Perhaps who his replacement may be, where he may go now.

IMO he hs had no competition and could not fail. Out of his depth in champions League because of lack of resources


----------



## bladeplayer (May 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			He's on STV Scotland Tonight.The advert says they are going to talk about his achievements at the piggery...........will not be on long then!!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Without the highlighted words that indeed would be funny ,


 im sure there are insults bigoted and other thrown around at all games , and at our ages we SHOULD know two wrongs dont make it right ,  but lets leave them at the games not on a golf forum eh ? 
Comments like this is why football threads go downhill and get pulled , if you wana discuss NL or any other topic , discuss it away . leave the rubbish for the terraces ..

Just a thought


----------



## Dodger (May 23, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I can't recall the last Hibs vs Celtc match I missed, either home or away.To suggest the hibs support, in either hundreds or thousands spout bigoted crap at you is an outright lie,nothing more, nothing less.I also seriously doubt the veracity of your statement when it comes to the majority of other clubs in Scotland too.Because if it were the case, there is no doubt in my mind both Celtc as a club and its support, along with the apologist media, would be all over it, mostly to justify the weekly pro IRA crap a significant part of your support (esp away) produce.

So I'm calling you a liar, lying to deflect from your own clubs bigotry.
		
Click to expand...

Where am I deflecting? I have openly stated that we have our own issues.

I am not the one deflecting but as always in Scotland the real issue is swept under the carpet.

Wholly unsurprising response.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Where am I deflecting? I have openly stated that we have our own issues.

I am not the one deflecting but as always in Scotland the real issue is swept under the carpet.

Wholly unsurprising response.
		
Click to expand...

OK, an attempt to justify your own supports short comings by claiming the issue is Scottish wide when it's blatantly not.

You claim hundreds if not thousands at every ground in scotland shouts bigoted abuse at you, I call you a liar for making that claim.I probably attend more Scottish football matches than most (if not all) on here and I'm calling you out as a liar as making up lies to deflect/justify your own bigoted support.


----------



## Dodger (May 23, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			OK, an attempt to justify your own supports short comings by claiming the issue is Scottish wide when it's blatantly not.

You claim hundreds if not thousands at every ground in scotland shouts bigoted abuse at you, I call you a liar for making that claim.I probably attend more Scottish football matches than most (if not all) on here and I'm calling you out as a liar as making up lies to deflect/justify your own bigoted support.
		
Click to expand...

Well done for name calling me.Congratulations but I will sleep well knowing that the truth obviously hurts you.

And by the way it was no attempt to justify anything.I am simply pointing out that a problem exists in throughout the WHOLE of Scotland but carry on denying it if you wish it's no skin off my nose and nothing I have not seen before.

A recent one from your lot.......Rudi is a refugee comes to mind..........maybe that is just "banter" though.

You must be naive if you think the fact that every team having some sort of bigotry related ditty in their armoury is not a problem.

I'm out,as always the wider public seem to be convincing themselves there is no issue in our country.


----------



## c1973 (May 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Without the highlighted words that indeed would be funny ,


 im sure there are insults bigoted and other thrown around at all games , and at our ages we SHOULD know two wrongs dont make it right ,  but lets leave them at the games not on a golf forum eh ? 
Comments like this is why football threads go downhill and get pulled , if you wana discuss NL or any other topic , discuss it away . leave the rubbish for the terraces ..

Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what words you had highlighted, I'll assume the words were 'the piggery'.  Well, that's what Rangers fans have called Celtic Park for decades, from the time they had no undersoil heating and kept straw at the side of the park to combat hard frost etc, that and the fact the place was a bloody dump. Nothing to do with bigotry.

Funny that no one ever makes similar comments on the sevco, 'the' Rangers, New rangers and I've even seen the word Huns (offensive to some, not me as I'm a sticks n stones guy)mentioned on here before, but that's ok eh? Just don't insult Lennon or Celtic or have a laugh at them and poke fun cos if you do somebody will insinuate your a bigot. I see risible posts about Rangers and respond by correcting misunderstandings and downright nonsense in some of them, not to throw about bigoted abuse.

Yer man Dodger brought bigotry into the thread (imo to try and get the thread off on a tangent and deleted),insinuating that posts against Neil Lennon were driven by bigotry only. This was insulting and offensive to myself and others who posted nothing remotely bigoted on here (I wouldn't post bigoted crap as I have no time for bigots at all). I don't see ye having a pop at him though.

I find it highly offensive that someone has inferred (knowingly or otherwise) that I am a bigot. And yet I get pulled on my comment above! 

I've had enough, I'm out!

Edit: above post mentions a song 'Rudi is a refugee' inference being it is bigoted and offensive. This song was sung by a Celtic player in amongst Hibs fans and 'swept' ( I believe the term is) under the carpet by Mr Lennon, previously quoted as saying there is a zero tolerance  policy to racism at Celtic. If he was a decent minded man then that player would have been shown the door, particularly given Celtics feelings about 'why don't yet go home'. That speaks volumes about the man imo.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not sure what words you had highlighted, I'll assume the words were 'the piggery'.  Well, that's what Rangers fans have called Celtic Park for decades, from the time they had no undersoil heating and kept straw at the side of the park to combat hard frost etc, that and the fact the place was a bloody dump. Nothing to do with bigotry.

Funny that no one ever makes similar comments on the sevco, 'the' Rangers, New rangers and I've even seen the word Huns (offensive to some, not me as I'm a sticks n stones guy)mentioned on here before, but that's ok eh? Just don't insult Lennon or Celtic or have a laugh at them and poke fun cos if you do somebody will insinuate your a bigot. I see risible posts about Rangers and respond by correcting misunderstandings and downright nonsense in some of them, not to throw about bigoted abuse.

Yer man Dodger brought bigotry into the thread (imo to try and get the thread off on a tangent and deleted),insinuating that posts against Neil Lennon were driven by bigotry only. This was insulting and offensive to myself and others who posted nothing remotely bigoted on here (I wouldn't post bigoted crap as I have no time for bigots at all). I don't see ye having a pop at him though.

I find it highly offensive that someone has inferred (knowingly or otherwise) that I am a bigot. And yet I get pulled on my comment above! 

I've had enough, I'm out!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies i probably didn't explain enough the second part of my comment was to all and not just you or your comment ,, if you think that bit was aimed at just  you it wasnt .. just wanted to clear that bit up


----------



## c1973 (May 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Apologies i probably didn't explain enough the second part of my comment was to all and not just you or your comment ,, if you think that bit was aimed at just  you it wasnt .. just wanted to clear that bit up
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted 100%.:thup:


----------



## Dodger (May 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not sure what words you had highlighted, I'll assume the words were 'the piggery'.  Well, that's what Rangers fans have called Celtic Park for decades, from the time they had no undersoil heating and kept straw at the side of the park to combat hard frost etc, that and the fact the place was a bloody dump. Nothing to do with bigotry.

Funny that no one ever makes similar comments on the sevco, 'the' Rangers, New rangers and I've even seen the word Huns (offensive to some, not me as I'm a sticks n stones guy)mentioned on here before, but that's ok eh? Just don't insult Lennon or Celtic or have a laugh at them and poke fun cos if you do somebody will insinuate your a bigot. I see risible posts about Rangers and respond by correcting misunderstandings and downright nonsense in some of them, not to throw about bigoted abuse.

Yer man Dodger brought bigotry into the thread (imo to try and get the thread off on a tangent and deleted),insinuating that posts against Neil Lennon were driven by bigotry only. This was insulting and offensive to myself and others who posted nothing remotely bigoted on here (I wouldn't post bigoted crap as I have no time for bigots at all). I don't see ye having a pop at him though.

I find it highly offensive that someone has inferred (knowingly or otherwise) that I am a bigot. And yet I get pulled on my comment above! 

I've had enough, I'm out!

Edit: *above post mentions a song 'Rudi is a refugee' inference being it is bigoted and offensive. This song was sung by a Celtic player in amongst Hibs fans and 'swept' ( I believe the term is) under the carpet by Mr Lennon, previously quoted as saying there is a zero tolerance  policy to racism at Celtic. If he was a decent minded man then that player would have been shown the door, particularly given Celtics feelings about 'why don't yet go home'. That speaks volumes about the man imo.*

Click to expand...

100% agree but don't be foolish enough to think that the 'keep him' decision lay with NL. The GCFC board have a lot to answer for here.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			surprise or was it expected?
		
Click to expand...

Who cares????..Sooty and Sweep get your CV's in.......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2014)

I wonder is King Kenny will re-apply?
He's been out of work for quite a while now.

Seemed strange that Lennon's assistant Johan Mjallby resigned a couple of weeks ago saying he wanted a managers job.
He looked the part, but it would be a big step up.
Larrson looks to be out of the frame.


----------



## gdunc79 (May 23, 2014)

Hilarious how sensitive Rangers and Celtic fans are when it comes to calling each other names yet different when they dish abuse out to the "diddly" teams.

Anyway, Lennon was not a particularly good player, has not achieved much of note as a manager as does not seem to be a particularly likeable person IMO. A blessing for Celtic in the long run this.


----------



## Val (May 23, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I wonder is King Kenny will re-apply?
He's been out of work for quite a while now.

Seemed strange that Lennon's assistant Johan Mjallby resigned a couple of weeks ago saying he wanted a managers job.
He looked the part, but it would be a big step up.
Larrson looks to be out of the frame.
		
Click to expand...

King Kenny has a job and has had it a while


----------



## HarryMonk (May 24, 2014)

If Henrick says no then I believe it could be Steve Clarke the ex WBA coach/manager


----------



## Val (May 24, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			If Henrick says no then I believe it could be Steve Clarke the ex WBA coach/manager
		
Click to expand...

I'd take Clarke before Larsson, Clarke is a proven coach already and Henrik is till learning his trade in management/coaching


----------



## chris661 (May 24, 2014)

Moyes :angry::angry:


----------



## Val (May 24, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Moyes :angry::angry:
		
Click to expand...

No chance


----------



## Dodger (May 26, 2014)

Scotland's Shame.....

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/25/neil-lennon-persecution-shames-scotland-celtic-manager


----------



## Farneyman (May 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Scotland's Shame.....

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/25/neil-lennon-persecution-shames-scotland-celtic-manager

Click to expand...

I was just going to post this link. A very interesting read and a huge part of the reason NL was happy to leave. In my opinion. The levels of abuse, death threats and assaults that NL was subjected to no one should have to endure .


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 26, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			I was just going to post this link. A very interesting read and a huge part of the reason NL was happy to leave. In my opinion. The levels of abuse, death threats and assaults that NL was subjected to no one should have to endure .
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree and the dignified way he dealt with all that helped me completely revise my opinion of him. It's a good article, and pretty true, the only thing I would say is that it paints a very black and white picture. There are some people who dislike Neil Lennon without having any sectarian reason. Which is not in any way meant to diminish condemnation of the sectarian bile he has been subjected to.


----------



## c1973 (May 26, 2014)

Not condoning any abuse he got I really am not, death threats (albeit from a couple of clowns) should never happen, never, but he really didn't do himself any favours......

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=9bJdlp5EWaM

Orange (infraction)? Really Neil, then you complain when you get abused? Hypocrite? Double standards? 

Martin O'Neill never endured the abuse popcorn teeth did, nor Tommy Burns and I could go on. Why is that? 

As for the article, it doesn't mention any of the antagonistic things NL done, why is that? No mention of the round of applause he got when laying a wreath at the Ibrox disaster memorial either.

If he left for these reasons why wait until now? Why not go when the abuse happened? 

Truth is, he never left for these reasons, but it's a good deflection (its the Celtic way) from the reality that he does not believe Celtic are big enough for him and his ambition. That is the real reason he left. Hard to accept but true nonetheless.

Also, I note no one has responded to the Leicester City fan who indicated he wasn't well liked down there despite being a good servant to the club. Why is that? Can you not work the bigot sectarian angle into the reply?


For what it's worth I don't think he will ever manage a club as big as Celtic, who are a huge club btw (only a fool wouldn't acknowledge that.......oh wait..)

Imo of course.


----------



## Dodger (May 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not condoning any abuse he got I really am not, death threats (albeit from a couple of clowns) should never happen, never, but he really didn't do himself any favours......

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=9bJdlp5EWaM

Orange (infraction)? Really Neil, then you complain when you get abused? Hypocrite? Double standards? 

Martin O'Neill never endured the abuse popcorn teeth did, nor Tommy Burns and I could go on. Why is that? 

As for the article, it doesn't mention any of the antagonistic things NL done, why is that? No mention of the round of applause he got when laying a wreath at the Ibrox disaster memorial either.

If he left for these reasons why wait until now? Why not go when the abuse happened? 

Truth is, he never left for these reasons, but it's a good deflection (its the Celtic way) from the reality that he does not believe Celtic are big enough for him and his ambition. That is the real reason he left. Hard to accept but true nonetheless.

Also, I note no one has responded to the Leicester City fan who indicated he wasn't well liked down there despite being a good servant to the club. Why is that? Can you not work the bigot sectarian angle into the reply?


For what it's worth I don't think he will ever manage a club as big as Celtic, who are a huge club btw (only a fool wouldn't acknowledge that.......oh wait..)

Imo of course.
		
Click to expand...


He brought it all on himself.

Not in the least bit surprised by your post,not one iota.


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Scotland's Shame.....

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/25/neil-lennon-persecution-shames-scotland-celtic-manager

Click to expand...

Pretty much spot on from what I've cringeingly observed!

There's a few eejits on 'the other side', but without them it would just be the unseen bullying and oppression that actually occurs in many less visible areas. 

Never ceases to amaze me how un-christian some supposed 'Christians' can be.


----------



## c1973 (May 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He brought it all on himself.

Not in the least bit surprised by your post,not one iota.
		
Click to expand...

Not what I said at all. 

Not a surprising response though. I've noticed when the questions posed can't be answered its straight on to defensive mode, either that or its insinuations that you're a bigot.


----------



## c1973 (May 26, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Pretty much spot on from what I've cringeingly observed!

There's a few eejits on 'the other side', but without them it would just be the unseen bullying and oppression that actually occurs in many less visible areas. 
*
Never ceases to amaze me how un-christian some supposed 'Christians' can be.*

Click to expand...

*
*

My mum always said 'too many Protestants and Catholics, not enough Christians'.


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			[/B]

My mum always said 'too many Protestants and Catholics, not enough Christians'.
		
Click to expand...

That was my Grandmother's expression too. And she was hardly a moderate - she ran the county Orange Order, amongst a few other 'lobby' and communal groups!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Scotland's Shame.....

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/25/neil-lennon-persecution-shames-scotland-celtic-manager

Click to expand...

Doesn't make very nice reading at all


----------

